# [DIY] Maintenance Tools Rack



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ohh thats very creative


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a great idea!


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

that rack is the sex!

tsk tsk tsk...no patent soooo...


COPYING!!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

instruction? how'd u get the wood grain?


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

^^i think its just the stick on type...cant think of the name of it but think printed tape


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like wood-grained contact paper. You can get it at Walmart, Lowes, HomeDepot, lots of places. Just look in the shelf liner area.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> instruction? how'd u get the wood grain?


it is sticker brother.. 
I buy it at motorcycle spareparts shop, only USD 6/meter with 120cm wide


----------



## Armonious (Aug 18, 2010)

Just wondering what the original purpose for that white peice was. I couldn't really tell just from looking at it.

Makes me want to make one really bad. It would go great with the stand I am planning on making.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Armonious said:


> Just wondering what the original purpose for that white peice was. I couldn't really tell just from looking at it.
> 
> Makes me want to make one really bad. It would go great with the stand I am planning on making.


that is Iron Sheet, 
or you can use impraboard alternatively


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

AKA sheet metal in the states


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Aquaticz said:


> AKA sheet metal in the states


oh yeah yeah... sheet metal

in Indonesia it called "Seng" (Zinc/Zn), and "Iron sheet" is google translate result


----------



## Armonious (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Wen.

I just read through alot of the threads on indoaquascape. Some really great stuff on there.

I wish google translator did a better job though with the translation.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Armonious said:


> Thanks Wen.
> 
> I just read through alot of the threads on indoaquascape. Some really great stuff on there.
> 
> I wish google translator did a better job though with the translation.


but the problem is we often using 'slang' language there, so google translator can't detect it


----------

